# Sticky  Ad Timeframe.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Listing will be purged after 90 days.....you can re-list if needed.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this automatic?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Manual.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Just curious. I couldn't imagine there was a software upgrade.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well...we are entitled to dream.

Regards, Mike


----------

